# Hide Files in Jpeg images.



## shady_inc (Aug 15, 2007)

We will hide a text file called "code.txt" in an image called "nirvana.jpg".You need to have Winrar for this.So here goes....

1)Move both code.txt and nirvana.jpg to a new folder(say C:\New)

2)Add code.txt to a new rar archive called code.rar in the same folder,(C:\New in our example).

3)Now go to Start -> Run..., type cmd and press Enter.

4)Go to the folder where your files are located,(C:\New in our example).by using cd.. command.(use cd.. command to go one level up).

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/188/20070815130056qd9.jpg

5)Now type  "copy /b nirvana.jpg + code.rar secret.jpg"(without quotes) where secret.jpg is the file name u want to give to image that contains both nirvana.jpg and code.txt.

Congrats!!You are almost done with it now .

6)If you open secret.jpg,you will see the original image(nirvana.jpg).Open secret.jpg with Winrar and you will see your hidden file(code.txt)

That's the end of the tutorial.Amen.


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice one buddy Thanks........how did u found that??


----------



## int86 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx. Gud trick.
The Al-quada way


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 15, 2007)

fab tut but i guess one such was posted a year and half back


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 15, 2007)

Thnx ..awesome tut...copied from anywhere or ur own find ?


----------



## casanova (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice tut. Thx for sharing


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2007)

great method.. But wats the principle behind it?


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 15, 2007)

nice find!
Absolutely any compressed data is getting hidden behind the image.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2007)

hey i just tested it... this works also if u use a video or audio file instead of an image... 
also copy /b 1.x + 2.rar 3.z copies the binary values of 1 and 2 and posts them in 3..
also if u do 1.rar + 2.x then 3 wont open at all...


----------



## blueshift (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks you.


----------



## int86 (Aug 16, 2007)

This is way of communication between terrorist organizations.


----------



## summit.nayak (Aug 16, 2007)

One of the best tutorials i have ever seen


----------



## max_demon (Aug 16, 2007)

very old tutorial


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2007)

thax for posting
You can get video demonstation in youyube.


----------



## shady_inc (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx for appreciation...
You can also binary copy any file just the same way as pathiks said.So the code 
	
	



```
copy /b nirvana.jpg + code.mp3 secret.jpg
```
will hide the mp3 in secret.jpg.Now open the image to view it normally,and open the same image in your mp3 player to play the music.


----------



## bugsome (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info buddy...


----------



## piyushp_20 (Aug 16, 2007)

gr8 find, i have a question.....
if i want to self extract the rar file (in the background, without getting noticed) and store it to the HDD as soon as i open the jpg just made?????


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 16, 2007)

very old tutorial for me


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 16, 2007)

Too old tut..
It was already posted here by someone i think...
Edit: Found it : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38824


----------



## piyush gupta (Aug 16, 2007)

Very very oldone trick


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 21, 2007)

nice on  shady .....  it wAS FUN


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Sep 3, 2007)

wanted  to ask  something .......  is it possible to  hide progamms through this way ...... if yes plz explain ......  thanks  guys


----------



## sanju (Sep 3, 2007)

nice info


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> great method.. But wats the principle behind it?


Bump.......
I thought of posting the principle behind this.

RAR format doesn't read the data which is before its header/starting point and image editing/reading softwares ignore the data which is after the end of the image.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2008)

That is not the principle man. That is what one would normally think of.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> That is not the principle man. That is what one would normally think of.


See this:


> RAR files can be embedded in other file types, probably the most common being JPEG. Image handling programs, browsers, and other utilities usually ignore any additional data after the end of the image, while RAR ignores anything before the RAR header. The procedure to create such a file is to append a RAR file to a JPEG. (e.g.: in DOS/Windows command-line: copy /b image1.jpg+something.rar image2.jpg, in UNIX: cat image1.jpg something.rar >> image2.jpg)


Source: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAR This is the site from where I had learnt about this trick.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2008)

K.. Great Info.. Thanks.


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Feb 13, 2008)

this was posted  long  time  back  by  someone else


----------



## satyamy (Feb 13, 2008)

One Word
Owesum


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> See this:
> 
> Source: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAR This is the site from where I had learnt about this trick.



Nice info. Thanx


----------



## sonumittal (Dec 10, 2008)

hey man......
i have added one non text file with another jpg file to make final jpg file. but when i try to open it with rar, it does not open.....it is showing only jpg image not my text file.......help me...............
its urgent.......


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot dude. +1


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome....


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## loverboy25 (Sep 2, 2009)

coooooooooooooolllllllllllllll tricks.....great thinking


----------



## ritesh.techie (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice one Thanks


----------

